# All mountain bindings?



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

Here is my take.

Ride Capo, great bindings, good cant options, low-pro aluminum base. Fairly comfy. I have a few frinds that ride these, and they are on the short list this year to aquire.

Burton, make good comfortable bindings, if they fit your boot well. Think mostly "B" boots. I personally will not ride them. 

Rome 390. I have a pair of these coming, I have heard good things......but time will tell. I guess sizing can be a bit wonky on these.


----------



## Alex B (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah should have said I've got '10/'11 ThirtyTwo lashed. I've read they're a tight fit in the Rome bindings.

Alex B


----------



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

K2 Company may be a good option for you. Very comparable to the others, good fit, fairly stiff, canted. Don't let people talk you away from K2, they make solid stuff, even if they are accused of being a SKI company! They have been in the game much longer than most board companies. I am old enough to have owned a original Gyrator, so I know from whence I speak.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

I've only tried two of those bindings, the 390 Boss (2011) and the Cartel (2009, 2011, 2012). I liked both but, out of those two I preferred my Cartels. Ratchets didn't slip as much (I heard they fixed this) and they weren't as fussy to set up.

I think Burton makes the second best bindings on the market.


----------



## Alex B (Nov 12, 2012)

I was actually going to buy the cartels until I saw a few posts on here, (which led me to do some research), about the Re:Flex system causing the heels to lift off the board quite a lot. Thats the only thing that's putting me off.

I'm not fussed on the politics of who makes what, what else they make etc, as long as the product I'm buying is good and I'm not paying over the odds for a name.

Alex B


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

I, wouldn't worry about that too much. 

I, literally, never noticed any heel lift off the binding and rode them on hard pack days to days where it was dumping and hard to see. They didn't let me down.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Alex B said:


> I was actually going to buy the cartels until I saw a few posts on here, (which led me to do some research), about the Re:Flex system causing the heels to lift off the board quite a lot. Thats the only thing that's putting me off.
> 
> I'm not fussed on the politics of who makes what, what else they make etc, as long as the product I'm buying is good and I'm not paying over the odds for a name.
> 
> Alex B


Now I'm nervous about getting some cartels now


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

All the options on your short list are solid. How straps look does not necessarily correlate with how they fit or how comfortable they are, so don't let that be a detractor.


----------



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

Go Capo and don't think anymore about it.


----------



## addi61 (Sep 20, 2011)

Alex,

I don't have personal experience with any of the bindings except the Cartels. I rode them one day at the end of last year and did notice the heel side of the base lifting a little under hard toe side turns. The problem was more pronounced on the Burton Prophecy bindings I rode most of last year. They were probably worse because the base was a combo of 11% glass blend and 30% glass blend vs straight 30% on the Cartels. I also don't know how many days the Cartels were ridden before I had them and the lift didn't become really noticeable on the Prophecys until about day 15-20. I am also a heavier ride at 210lbs so someone light may not notice as much. It was only a problem for me when riding fast in less than ideal snow conditions. On toe side carves the pressure and chop would cause my heels to bounce a little give me an unstable feeling. This was enough for me to get rid of the prophecies which were other wise great bindings. I am looking at some Burton bindings with reflex again this year but this issue has kept me from pulling the trigger so far.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

phony_stark said:


> I've only tried two of those bindings, the 390 Boss (2011) and the Cartel (2009, 2011, 2012). I liked both but, out of those two I preferred my Cartels. Ratchets didn't slip as much (I heard they fixed this) and they weren't as fussy to set up.
> 
> I think Burton makes the second best bindings on the market.


Who is the first, Technine?

:laugh::cheeky4:

I have the 390 Boss now, but sitting on my board ready to get its cherry popped (any day now).

Last year rode the Burton Malavita, and Raiden Blackhawks. Malavita might be a little too soft, but I loved the fit and finish and ratchets and comfort of the Vitas, which is why the Cartel is high on my list this year.

The blackhawks were great, and I would have kept them except my boot was not centered perfectly and for someone OCD like that drove me crazy. The forward/backward options are not that great, but I was on the very low end of the boot size for the binding.

Other than that, it was canted, comfortable, and ratchets were butter, even better than the Burton ones, which I liked.

Check out the blackhawks.

Oh, and the heel lift on the Re:Flex. I'm like phony, never noticed it.

But addi makes a great point, it may become an issue at high speeds and extreme force.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Been using some '12 vitas for the first week on snow this year and while the heel lift is noticeable when u are playing around with them on your carpet, its not something you notice on the snow. Great bindings. Plan to switch them onto an evo.


----------



## I<3snowp0rn (Nov 8, 2012)

Heel lift isn't due to bindings...it's due to improper fitting of your foot to your boot.

Why are you interested in a canted footbed? Do you have some ankle alignment issue or have a wide stance?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I<3snowp0rn said:


> Heel lift isn't due to bindings...it's due to improper fitting of your foot to your boot.
> 
> Why are you interested in a canted footbed? Do you have some ankle alignment issue or have a wide stance?


You're wrong. These bindings have the reflex discs which allows the binding to lift at the heel. They're not talking about ill fitting boots.


----------



## addi61 (Sep 20, 2011)

The heel lift most people are talking about in regards to reflex bindings is the heel side of the binding base lifting from the board under pressure not the normal heel of the boot lifting when the boot and binding are not fitted properly.



I<3snowp0rn said:


> Heel lift isn't due to bindings...it's due to improper fitting of your foot to your boot.
> 
> Why are you interested in a canted footbed? Do you have some ankle alignment issue or have a wide stance?


----------



## Alex B (Nov 12, 2012)

The lift I'm talking about is the back edge of the binding lifting from the board, there are threads and videos about it on here.

I don't have a particularly wide stance, (currently 20.5" between disk centres), though I plan to have a play around with my new board and bindings. I feel a bit of pressure in my right knee but I've always had iffy knees so just figured it was something I'd have to put up with.

Alex B


----------



## I<3snowp0rn (Nov 8, 2012)

bseracka said:


> You're wrong. These bindings have the reflex discs which allows the binding to lift at the heel. They're not talking about ill fitting boots.


so it's based on design? And I thought Re:Flex was a longitudinal flex not heel to toe...unless your reflex disc was set up wrong.


----------



## Alex B (Nov 12, 2012)

Here's the thread about it, I've also read it on some reviews on the net:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/50001-anyone-using-burtons-re-flex-bindings.html

Alex B


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I<3snowp0rn said:


> so it's based on design? And I thought Re:Flex was a longitudinal flex not heel to toe...unless your reflex disc was set up wrong.


There is not much point arguing about something that you dont know. If you have set up and messed with these bindings, you understand.

The reflex is made to flex longitudinally. However the reduced baseplate of the 'vita and cartel barely has any material in it, such that you can flex the entire unit in really any direction, including lifting up the heel which seems unsettling, however as everyone who rides them has confirmed this is just something you notice in setup and the carpet. So far no issues with lack of response or snow buildup.


----------



## I<3snowp0rn (Nov 8, 2012)

Alex B said:


> Here's the thread about it, I've also read it on some reviews on the net:
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/50001-anyone-using-burtons-re-flex-bindings.html
> 
> Alex B


So it's by design. Sorry, when I hear heel lift, it's associated to boots, not the bindings. Doesn't seem like an issue to be concerned about especially with actual users testimonies. I used Cartels back in 2009 and 2010 and loved them. But, they were on the 3d and 4-hole.

Any of those bindings are going to be great for you especially for you to learn and progress. Remember, the binding isn't going to make you a better rider and everybody is going to have their own opinion.

If a toe strap breaks down, isn't it under warranty?

I wouldn't be concerned about paint chips on a binding. Your board will sustain more damage than your bindings, especially since you're not riding park.


----------



## Alex B (Nov 12, 2012)

I think I'm leaning more towards the K2 company at the moment. Hopefully I'll be able to get out and have a look at some at the weekend, unfortunately I'm not gonna get the chance to try before I buy which is why want to do as much research and get as much feedback as possible.

I've been using a 2001 Burton Bullet with same age Burton missions upto now som hopefully anything will be an improvement!

Alex B


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Any feedback on the new Rome Arsenals? I have an older pair that are great, but I know they messed with the names for a few seasons (390s became the new Arsenals, etc)....


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

cc898 said:


> K2 Company may be a good option for you. Very comparable to the others, good fit, fairly stiff, canted. Don't let people talk you away from K2, they make solid stuff, even if they are accused of being a SKI company! They have been in the game much longer than most board companies. I am old enough to have owned a original Gyrator, so I know from whence I speak.


My experience has been mixed with K2. My GF has been riding a mid-range board of theirs for a few years now and it's been a great beginner board. I almost bought a Zero a couple years ago and have heard nothing but good things from them.

Her K2 bindings however were not up to the quality of the board. The ratchets had more plastic in them and they started slipping early. Made her very frustrated. She switched over to Burtons this year and loves them.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Had the rome 390 boss for a day and they fit my thirtytwo binary boa boots really bad. Returned them for the flux dmcc lights, used them yesterday and couldn't be happier.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I switched from 390 to cartel reflex (this coming from someone who usually avoids burton). 

The 390 were pretty darned heavy and the ratchets handles stuck out so far, they'd sometimes get loosened by my pant leg or whatever else touched them. The plastic on mine was brittle and, on their first day, a tooth broke out of the forward lean ladders, rendering the entire flad useless.

At 175 lbs, I didn't feel any heel lift on the reflex...but I wasn't paying any attention to that, either (guess now I will). They felt good to me. The ratchets are perfect (no protrusions) and the bindings are super light.

btw, you can get cartels without reflex...at least, I know some 2011 cartel came without reflex


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Just some general comments here to help out anyone interested.

The two sizes of bindings does often cause some confusion. For reference, the S/M size is good up to about a size 9. Anything bigger than that, and we recommend going with the L/XL.

There are multiple adjustments that will affect the fit so it's important to go through the setup instructions. We find that often times a simple change of toe strap location makes a world of difference. If you want a binding that is immediately good to go out of the box, 390's or Targas are probably not for you. Check out a pair of Mobs instead.

Personally I love sitting down with a couple beers, watching some snowboard flicks, and setting up my board and bindings for the season. It's not for everyone.

We've noticed some boots are especially wider than others that we get asked about frequently - 32 Lashed, some DCs, etc. - especially older models.

Additionally, if the boots use any sort of shrinkage tech this seems to cause problems as well. A lot of the time the actual distance from toe to heel is reduced, but not the actual width of the boot. So if you are on the edge, say a 9.5 shrinkage boot, it probably still has the width of a 10.5, so you should use a L/XL binding.

Obviously if there are any specific questions the best way to get in touch is to email us. We'll always get back to you ASAP.

In terms of paint chipping comments - that problem has been eliminated for '13.

As far as Arsenals go - these are a great, more affordable option compared to the 390 and Targa. They are the same as the old 390 pre-VROD baseplate. Simple baseplate design, underwrap heel hoop system, and a stiffer highback. Awesome for all-mountain and getting into the park as well. They are beefy as hell and get the job done without crushing your wallet.

Hope that helps some questions, and as always, feel free to get in touch. 

Shred on

Rome SDS


----------



## ithrowplastic (Jan 10, 2011)

romesnowboards said:


> As far as Arsenals go - these are a great, more affordable option compared to the 390 and Targa. They are the same as the old 390 pre-VROD baseplate. Simple baseplate design, underwrap heel hoop system, and a stiffer highback. Awesome for all-mountain and getting into the park as well. They are beefy as hell and get the job done without crushing your wallet.
> 
> Rome SDS


I have a pair of the Arsenals from last season (11/12), I've got just a couple days on them so far but I'd recomend them to anyone looking for a solid all mtn binding. I like them a lot better than my old Rides from a few yrs back. I've a 9.5 boot and the L/XL fits em perfectly. Not too stiff not too flexy and they won't cost you an arm and a leg.


----------



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

Pretty cool the Rome boys chimed in, and spoke about their product...... completely without bashing the others!

Props guys!

I have contacted them before, and they will respond to you very quickly


----------

